# HLW Big John - Is it sound ready?



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

I recently purchased an HLW Big John, and I would like to add sound to it. I have few couple engines, but I have not installed sound in any of them yet. From what I've seen, if an engine is "sound ready," you just purchase a sound board and plug it in because the engine already has a speaker and is ready to go. First, is this correct? Second, is the HLW Big John like this? Third, if not, what would I have to do to install sound in my Big John?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

My own Big John dates from 1997, so it is a fairly basic locomotive. I checked out the HLW site at HLW site and found that not much had changed for the Big John locomotive. The site does have the product manuals available as pdf files, but the only reference I could find for DCC (and possibly sound) was for the 4-4-0.










They are strong pullers, but it looks to me like the customer is on his own for DCC and sound. I would suggest calling or emailing HLW for more information. Contact information is available at the HLW web site.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike... As Dave shared, the Big John hasn't changed much since it's release. It's a fabulous puller and very easy to work on. I run all 4 of mine with batteries and put all the sound, R/C and batteries in a follow car. You can take 1/2 the weight out of the tender and squeeze some components in there and install the speaker in the roof of the cab if you want everything on board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"From what I've seen, if an engine is "sound ready," you just purchase a sound board and plug it in because the engine already has a speaker and is ready to go. " 

No, there is no standard plug in for a sound board, you will need to wire it up yourself. 

As Stan and Dave stated, this is a very basic loco. There are not a lot of complex electronics inside, so a hardwired installation won't be too tough, but it's definitely not "plug and play". 

Greg


----------



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. 

Stan, can you tell that the sound on yours is coming from a follow car and not the engine itself? 

So far, I have been very impressed with the HLW. It's my first, and, like you guys mentioned, is a great puller. I use mine to pull logging cars, so I guess I'll have to figure out how to make some sound work. I'd hate to put a box car behind the engine, then pull logs behind it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Some logging roads hauled water cars behind the loco, scrap wood fuel was everywhere. A tank on a flat car for the batteries and sound card a small enclosed speaker in the cab, 
My ear can tell which end of the tender my speakers are in, but I've got to listen for it, generally at a distance it's ok. 












John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mikegiangrande on 14 Jul 2011 09:29 PM 
Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. 

Stan, can you tell that the sound on yours is coming from a follow car and not the engine itself? 


Yes, I have the sound, speaker, battery and R/C receiver in the follow car. It's much easier to do that than trying to install it in the locomotive... When the locomotive is pulling on the RR, it's very hard to tell just where the sound is comng from...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I must be different (ha ha ha!). I can easily tell whether the sound comes from a tender or the loco itself from 20 feet away. I suppose it's an individual perception thing. 

It really made me think when I had the sound coming from the tender of my mallet, and the sound should really should have come from about 1-1/2 feet further forward. 

My advice is to compare a sound system with the speaker in the tender or in a trailing car, and in the loco itself if you can. 

Then you can see what will make the most sense for you. Personally, I'm working to put at least "tweeters" in the locos in the smoke box. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg.... Good thoughts. There's room to put a small speaker in the "firebox" area. Holes can be drilled in the cover to allow the sound to to be heard. It's a bit tight but sure can be done...









The Big John is quite easy to take apart....


----------

